# would anyone like me to draw their fish?



## Indigo Betta

would anyone like me to draw their fish? I'm trying to get more practice. I can try some furry animals too

Samples


----------



## Laki

oooh I like our style! You can do Osha if you like, she's in my avatar ^-^ Thanks!


----------



## Seki

If you'd like another model, I'd love to see a picture of Kai! He's the crowntail in my avatar~

Thank you!


----------



## Skyewillow

really loving your style, Indigo!


----------



## Indigo Betta

okay I'll start working on your lovely bettas tomorrow

if anyone else would like a drawing feel free to ask^_^


----------



## Haleigh

I would love you to draw Ponty, if you have the time. I have an album of pictures of him on my profile page.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Haleigh said:


> I would love you to draw Ponty, if you have the time. I have an album of pictures of him on my profile page.


I'll love to draw him he was a beautiful betta.


----------



## justmel

If you have time, could you draw Mr. Fish for me please?


----------



## Indigo Betta

justmel said:


> If you have time, could you draw Mr. Fish for me please?



yes I'd love to draw him. I'll put him on my list


----------



## Minnieservis

Oh I would love a picture of my Draco if you could! Thank you so much!


----------



## eemmais

Can you draw mine? You can draw this female, or my betta Scooter in my albums.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Minnieservis said:


> Oh I would love a picture of my Draco if you could! Thank you so much!


Of course



eemmais said:


> Can you draw mine? You can draw this female, or my betta Scooter in my albums.


I'll draw your lady I already did Scooter a while ago

The list at moment is

Laki - Osha
Seki - Kai
Haleigh - Ponty
justmel - Mr. Fish
Minnieservis - Draco
eemmais - Lady Betta


----------



## eemmais

Okay thanks! Btw, I kept your drawing of Scooter I just didn't know who drew it


----------



## justmel

Indigo Betta said:


> yes I'd love to draw him. I'll put him on my list


Thank you. If you need more reference pictures just let me know. :-D


----------



## Minnieservis

Thank you so much! I'm excited


----------



## Swimolotl

What about an Axolotl? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indigo Betta

I think I can draw a Axolotl.


----------



## Happyhobbit

* squeals * Ooh, I love how you draw!! If you can spare the time, could you do Cooper for me, though I know he's not a betta... but you said furry friends too, right?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Happyhobbit said:


> * squeals * Ooh, I love how you draw!! If you can spare the time, could you do Cooper for me, though I know he's not a betta... but you said furry friends too, right?



I'll do my best on him:-D he's a absolutely beautiful dog by the way:-D I would love to own a dog like him.


----------



## Indigo Betta

I've done Osha


----------



## Happyhobbit

Indigo Betta said:


> I'll do my best on him:-D he's a absolutely beautiful dog by the way:-D I would love to own a dog like him.


Thanks, he's really quite mischevious but he's so sweet so its hard to stay mad at him for long!:lol:


----------



## Little Leaf

what's the 3rd pic? I didn't quite get it...


----------



## Laki

THANKS SO MUCH!! I love the form! I could never achieve that! Thanks so much for working on her


----------



## Indigo Betta

Little Leaf said:


> what's the 3rd pic? I didn't quite get it...


its a wolf with wings



Laki said:


> THANKS SO MUCH!! I love the form! I could never achieve that! Thanks so much for working on her


your welcome I enjoyed drawing her:-D


----------



## MattsBettas

These are great, indigo! I would definatly like one. Is it ok if I get back to you later with a picture?


----------



## Indigo Betta

MattsBettas said:


> These are great, indigo! I would definatly like one. Is it ok if I get back to you later with a picture?


Thanks Matt. of course that would be fine just post a picture when your ready.


----------



## madmonahan

Destin please? :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> Destin please? :-D
> 
> View attachment 148978


I've drawn him before but I can draw him in a different pose if you would like?


----------



## madmonahan

Yes please.


----------



## Indigo Betta

................



































 .................... 





















*I've done Kai*






















............... 



































 .................... 
I wanted to practice drawing backgrounds so gave him a plant and some gravel;-)

Lots of faces because it was taking so long to upload! LOL!!


----------



## Pogthefish

Can you do my avatar? I see you'rw a bit swamped so you can do mine after anyone that posts after me too


----------



## Seki

Indigo Betta said:


> ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I've done Kai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....................
> I wanted to practice drawing backgrounds so gave him a plant and some gravel;-)
> 
> Lots of faces because it was taking so long to upload! LOL!!


Oh my goodness he looks AMAZING!!! Thank you so much, you did an excellent job!! I absolutely love it!! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Pogthefish said:


> Can you do my avatar? I see you'rw a bit swamped so you can do mine after anyone that posts after me too


I think I can do him from your avatar more pictures would help but if you don't have any I can do my best with your avatar.



Seki said:


> Oh my goodness he looks AMAZING!!! Thank you so much, you did an excellent job!! I absolutely love it!! :-D


you're welcome^_^ I enjoyed drawing him


----------



## MoonyAndSunny

You look like you have a lot on your plate. Once you have time, I would really love a picture of Moony! 










I should open up an art thread too. I love to draw. You have inspired me!


----------



## Indigo Betta

I'd love to draw him. He's such a cute betta I saw the thread about him if you like I could use my imagination and try to draw him as he'll look when his tail grows back fully. I hope he is doing well today.


----------



## MoonyAndSunny

That would be so incredibly nice of you! I'm sure Moony would appreciate it as well! He's doing a lot better and is a happy betta with all this extra care he's getting.


----------



## MattsBettas

Sorry for being late!


----------



## MattsBettas

Here's another one that shows his dorsal better.


----------



## Indigo Betta

No worries Matt, I'll add him to the list


----------



## Indigo Betta

So far.....

Laki - Osha *Done*
Seki - Kai * Done*
Haleigh - Ponty nearly done ;-)
justmel - Mr. Fish
Minnieservis - Draco
eemmais - Lady Betta
Swimolotl - Axolotl
Happyhobbit - Cooper
madmonahan - Destin
Pogthefish - ?
MoonyAndSunny -Moony
MattsBettas - ?


----------



## Pogthefish

Ah! I changed my avatar and forgot that I don't have any pics of my fish cuz my hard drive crashed. Guess you cant draw anything for me


----------



## Indigo Betta

Pogthefish said:


> Ah! I changed my avatar and forgot that I don't have any pics of my fish cuz my hard drive crashed. Guess you cant draw anything for me



I saved your old avatar to my fish drawing folder so I can still draw your picture from it


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Pontus Rex*

I've done Pontus Rex







I felt like drawing the surfs up sign in the background I hope you don't mind


----------



## MoonyAndSunny

Awwwwww, such a great drawing!


----------



## Indigo Betta

MoonyAndSunny said:


> Awwwwww, such a great drawing!



Thanks^_^


----------



## Haleigh

Indigo Betta said:


> I've done Pontus Rex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like drawing the surfs up sign in the background I hope you don't mind



Indigo, this is absolutely amazing!! Thank you so much!! Ah! I'm so excited. I love it!! :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Mr. Fish*



Haleigh said:


> Indigo, this is absolutely amazing!! Thank you so much!! Ah! I'm so excited. I love it!! :-D:-D:-D


You're welcome :-D:-D:-D



Here's justmel's Mr. Fish.


----------



## justmel

That is awesome! Thank you so much Indigo! Mr. Fish is getting ready for a new home, so this is all of him I will have in a little while. It's beautiful & I really needed this pick me up today. THANK YOU!


----------



## Indigo Betta

You are welcome. I really enjoyed drawing Mr. fish and I am happy I was able to make you feel better :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Laki - Osha *Done*
Seki - Kai * Done*
Haleigh - *Done*
justmel - Mr. Fish *Done*
Minnieservis - Draco *done but can't post:frustrated:*
eemmais - Lady Betta *done but can't post:frustrated:*
Swimolotl - Axolotl *done but can't post:frustrated:*
Happyhobbit - Cooper *done but can't post:frustrated:*
madmonahan - Destin
Pogthefish - ?
MoonyAndSunny -Moony
MattsBettas - ?

Having scanner issues will post asap
Sorry guys


----------



## Happyhobbit

Its alright, I still can't wait to see Cooper, its no problem to have to wait a bit more!


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove

If you have time could you draw Randy. <--------- he's in the avatar. Sorry for the blurry picture.


----------



## Indigo Betta

BettaNubRandyLove said:


> If you have time could you draw Randy. <--------- he's in the avatar. Sorry for the blurry picture.


Of course I can :-D


----------



## Ickbeth

could you draw diva sorry about the picture quality








his eyes are red you cant tell in the pic


----------



## Indigo Betta

Ickbeth said:


> could you draw diva sorry about the picture quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his eyes are red you cant tell in the pic



yes I'll put him on my list!


----------



## Indigo Betta

my list

Laki - Osha *Done*
Seki - Kai * Done*
Haleigh - *Done*
justmel - Mr. Fish *Done*
Minnieservis - Draco *done but can't post:frustrated:*
eemmais - Lady Betta *done but can't post:frustrated:*
Swimolotl - Axolotl *done but can't post:frustrated:*
Happyhobbit - Cooper *done but can't post:frustrated:*
madmonahan - Destin working on him now
Pogthefish - ?
MoonyAndSunny -Moony
MattsBettas - ?
BettaNubRandyLove - Randy
Ickbeth - Diva


----------



## MattsBettas

So excited!


----------



## Happyhobbit

same here!


----------



## Bettacrab

Herebdraw my babies
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=216618


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bettacrab said:


> Herebdraw my babies
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=216618



sure! I'll love to draw them

just as soon as my scanner is fixed I'll post all the pictures I've done so far.

Laki - Osha *Done*
Seki - Kai * Done*
Haleigh - *Done*
justmel - Mr. Fish *Done*
Minnieservis - Draco *done but can't post:frustrated:*
eemmais - Lady Betta *done but can't post:frustrated:*
Swimolotl - Axolotl *done but can't post:frustrated:*
Happyhobbit - Cooper *done but can't post:frustrated:*
madmonahan - Destin *done but can't post:frustrated:*
Pogthefish - ?*done but can't post:frustrated:*
MoonyAndSunny -Moony*done but can't post:frustrated:*
MattsBettas - ? working on him
BettaNubRandyLove - Randy
Ickbeth - Diva 
Bettacrab- Inferno & Unnamed Betta


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Draco*

Here's Draco!









the others will be posted soon!


----------



## Minnieservis

Omg I love it!!! Thank you so so so much!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Summer*



Minnieservis said:


> Omg I love it!!! Thank you so so so much!!!!


 you are very welcome:-D



eemmais said:


> Can you draw mine? You can draw this female, or my betta Scooter in my albums.


eemmais here's your lady betta


----------



## eemmais

Wow, thank you so much!!! I love it!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Axolotl*



Swimolotl said:


> What about an Axolotl?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



here's an Axolotl


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Cooper*



Happyhobbit said:


> * squeals * Ooh, I love how you draw!! If you can spare the time, could you do Cooper for me, though I know he's not a betta... but you said furry friends too, right?



and here's Cooper


----------



## Haleigh

Awesome drawings, Indigo! You're such a great artist. If you don't mind drawing me another, I would love a picture of my new boy Catullus!


----------



## cowboy

If your not overloaded and still taking names I would love one of Stetson. He's my newest fish in my album.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Haleigh said:


> Awesome drawings, Indigo! You're such a great artist. If you don't mind drawing me another, I would love a picture of my new boy Catullus!


Thank You of course I'll love to draw Catullus for you:-D



cowboy said:


> If your not overloaded and still taking names I would love one of Stetson. He's my newest fish in my album.


I'll love to draw Stetson too:-D yes I am still taking requests I really don't mind being overloaded I love drawing all these beautiful pets:-D

*the list now*
madmonahan - Destin *will be posted soon* **
Pogthefish - *will be posted soon * 
MoonyAndSunny -Moony* will be posted soon* ** 
MattsBettas - ? * will be posted soon* ** 
BettaNubRandyLove - Randy working on him now
Ickbeth - Diva 
Bettacrab- Inferno and Sunny
Haleigh- Catullus
cowboy - Stetson


----------



## Asira

Hi Indigo Betta,
If it isn't too much for you, can I please have a drawing of Amy?
Pictures are in Amy's album :-D


----------



## trilobite

Ohh they are very good :-D
If you have time would you be able to draw Louie


----------



## Indigo Betta

Asira said:


> Hi Indigo Betta,
> If it isn't too much for you, can I please have a drawing of Amy?
> Pictures are in Amy's album :-D


sure!:-D



trilobite said:


> Ohh they are very good :-D
> If you have time would you be able to draw Louie


thank you
I think I can do Louie very pretty doggy :-D


----------



## cowboy

Great drawings


----------



## cowboy

Hey, how did Louie get in on this deal lol. Cute dog.


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Destin*

here is Destin the betta fish!


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Pogthefish*



cowboy said:


> Great drawings


 Thanks!


Pogthefish said:


> Can you do my avatar? I see you'rw a bit swamped so you can do mine after anyone that posts after me too


Pogthefish heres your betta


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Moony*

Here's Moony


----------



## Bailmint

Could you do milo please?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bailmint said:


> Could you do milo please?


yes I can:-D:-D

MattsBettas - ? * will be posted soon* ** 
BettaNubRandyLove - Randy working on him now
Ickbeth - Diva 
Bettacrab- Inferno and Sunny
Haleigh- Catullus
cowboy - Stetson 
Asira - Amy
trilobite - Louie 
Bailmint - Milo


----------



## Bailmint

Thanksss! D


----------



## MoonyAndSunny

Indigo Betta said:


> Here's Moony


Moony looks so beautiful! I can't wait until he looks just like this!


----------



## Corrinafishy

Oh my gosh!! I love all of your drawings there amazing! If it wouldn't be to much trouble I would love it if you could draw sushi! I couldn't get the picture to upload but I can give you the link to the album. http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=10730 thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta

MoonyAndSunny said:


> Moony looks so beautiful! I can't wait until he looks just like this!


So glad you like it:-D 



Corrinafishy said:


> Oh my gosh!! I love all of your drawings there amazing! If it wouldn't be to much trouble I would love it if you could draw sushi! I couldn't get the picture to upload but I can give you the link to the album. http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=10730 thanks!


thanks
yes I can do Sushi


----------



## Swimolotl

Indigo Betta said:


> here's an Axolotl


Thank you! I love it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Happyhobbit

Indigo Betta said:


> and here's Cooper


Oh I love it! Thanks so so so much!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Heres MattsBettas betta


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Randy*

Heres Randy


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove

Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## ismintis

If you aren't too busy do you think you can draw my new betta Krusa? She is also my avatar and has two little orange dots on her head if you cant see


----------



## Indigo Betta

ismintis said:


> If you aren't too busy do you think you can draw my new betta Krusa? She is also my avatar and has two little orange dots on her head if you cant see


yes I think I can draw her:nicefish: 

*heres the list *
Ickbeth - Diva *nearly done*
Bettacrab- Inferno *just started* and Sunny *nearly done*
Haleigh- Catullus
cowboy - Stetson 
Asira - Amy
trilobite - Louie 
Bailmint - Milo 
ismintis - Krusa


----------



## ismintis

Great I'm so excited! Thank you


----------



## Corrinafishy

These look amazing!! I can't wait to get Sushi!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Diva*

here's Diva







eating a pellet:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Sunny*

Here's Sunny







and the neon tetras


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

I know you have already done Peeta but would you be willing to do him again?


----------



## Indigo Betta

PeetaTheBetta said:


> I know you have already done Peeta but would you be willing to do him again?


sure! I don't mind drawing him again

*heres the list *
Bettacrab- Inferno *nearly done*
Haleigh- Catullus *nearly done*
cowboy - Stetson 
Asira - Amy
trilobite - Louie 
Bailmint - Milo 
Corrinafishy- Sushi
ismintis - Krusa 
PeetaTheBetta-Peeta


----------



## charislynne

can you draw Q-Tip?


----------



## Indigo Betta

charislynne said:


> can you draw Q-Tip?



* Yes*!I'll put him on my list 


Bettacrab- Inferno *nearly done*
Haleigh- Catullus *nearly done*
cowboy - Stetson 
Asira - Amy
trilobite - Louie 
Bailmint - Milo 
Corrinafishy- Sushi
ismintis - Krusa 
PeetaTheBetta-Peeta 
charislynne-Q-Tip


----------



## madmonahan

Indigo Betta said:


> here is Destin the betta fish!


I love it so much!! That you!! :-D


----------



## cowboy

I appreciate your including Stetson! He hasn't been 100% lately and I'm not entirely sure if he will be around for awhile or... So thank you!


----------



## Indigo Betta

madmonahan said:


> I love it so much!! That you!! :-D


glad you like it



cowboy said:


> I appreciate your including Stetson! He hasn't been 100% lately and I'm not entirely sure if he will be around for awhile or... So thank you!


 I'll get Stetsons drawing done as soon as possible. I'm sorry he's not feeling well
do you know whats wrong with him?


----------



## cowboy

No but I believe the fish store sold him to me a bit off. He was in Epsom salt for awhile and I've just moved him to his new home so I'm hoping he will be back to normal soon. He wasnt moving one of his front fins it was held close to his body but they are both moving well now. I'm doing everything I can so I'm hoping for the best. No rush on the drawing, I'm sure you want to enjoy your summer. It's just nice to know its coming. Appreciate it and thanks for asking.


----------



## Bettacrab

Ooooh thanks he's beautiful luv the neon tetras in the backround XD


----------



## Ickbeth

Thank you so much to the picture of diva sorry i didn't see it earlier I was on vacAtion and I didn't have Internet


----------



## Ickbeth

Could you do bubbles my other betta


----------



## Indigo Betta

cowboy said:


> No but I believe the fish store sold him to me a bit off. He was in Epsom salt for awhile and I've just moved him to his new home so I'm hoping he will be back to normal soon. He wasnt moving one of his front fins it was held close to his body but they are both moving well now. I'm doing everything I can so I'm hoping for the best. No rush on the drawing, I'm sure you want to enjoy your summer. It's just nice to know its coming. Appreciate it and thanks for asking.


best of luck with him I hope he recovers fully. I've started working on his drawing now 



Bettacrab said:


> Ooooh thanks he's beautiful luv the neon tetras in the backround XD


glad you like it your other drawing will be coming soon



Ickbeth said:


> Could you do bubbles my other betta


yes I can do him

Bettacrab- Inferno *nearly done*
Haleigh- Catullus *nearly done*
cowboy - Stetson *just started*
Asira - Amy
trilobite - Louie 
Bailmint - Milo 
Corrinafishy- Sushi
ismintis - Krusa 
PeetaTheBetta-Peeta 
charislynne-Q-Tip 
Ickbeth - bubbles


----------



## charislynne

i love your drawings! can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Asira

I really can't wait :-D
Your Ellis drawing is almost done too


----------



## Bettacrab

Can't wait to see inferno


----------



## Bailmint

Can't wait to see milo


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bettacrab said:


> Can't wait to see inferno


heres Inferno









I found his coloring very hard I hope its okay.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Asira said:


> I really can't wait :-D
> Your Ellis drawing is almost done too



great I can't wait to see him:-D
I've just started on Amy


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Catullus*

Catullus is done


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Stetson*

I've drawn Stetson


----------



## Haleigh

Indigo Betta said:


> Catullus is done


Thank you so much!! I love it!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Haleigh said:


> Thank you so much!! I love it!!


your welcome


----------



## Bettacrab

Thanks I love them both so much, they look perfect. I find it very hard to draw crowntails so you did an awesome job. Yah inferno has weird coloring. You did a great job, after you get everybody's bettas colored I have 1 more betta I need you t draw,but since he's marbled I think I'm gunna wait till he changes colors. Also ill wait until you finish everyone's bettas, I want to let some poeple who haven't got their betta drawn get their betta drawn if that makes sense. I just want everyone to get a chance to have your beautiful art


----------



## Bettacrab

Put my last betta sparky last on the list, I want u do every one else's betta before him.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bettacrab said:


> Thanks I love them both so much, they look perfect. I find it very hard to draw crowntails so you did an awesome job. Yah inferno has weird coloring. You did a great job, after you get everybody's bettas colored I have 1 more betta I need you t draw,but since he's marbled I think I'm gunna wait till he changes colors. Also ill wait until you finish everyone's bettas, I want to let some poeple who haven't got their betta drawn get their betta drawn if that makes sense. I just want everyone to get a chance to have your beautiful art



Thank You for the compliment yes that's fine I'll put him at the end of my list 


Asira - Amy nearly ready
trilobite - Louie started
Bailmint - Milo started
Corrinafishy- Sushi
ismintis - Krusa 
PeetaTheBetta-Peeta 
charislynne-Q-Tip 
Ickbeth - bubbles 
Bettacrab-Sparky


----------



## cowboy

Great work. You really pumped them out thank you! I love stetsy's! PS having their names added to the drawing is a great personal touch.


----------



## cowboy

I've copied mine to my phone and posted it as my album cover so everyone who looks can see it.


----------



## charislynne

i love your drawings indigo betta! have any of you also seen fenhuangs drawings?


----------



## Indigo Betta

cowboy said:


> I've copied mine to my phone and posted it as my album cover so everyone who looks can see it.


I see It thank you for putting it there I hope he's feeling better.



charislynne said:


> i love your drawings indigo betta! have any of you also seen fenhuangs drawings?


thank you I've seen Fenghuangs art it's really amazing.


----------



## cowboy

Thanks, I'm hoping so. He's eating and swimming around which is a great sign. I've noticed over the last few days he has a white mark in his tail. I'm thinking it will be his colouring has changed but I'm not 100% sure. It hasn't gotten any bigger and it hasn't spread so I'm monitoring him closely


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Amy*

Amy is done


----------



## cowboy

Another great one!


----------



## Asira

Oh wauw!! That's beatiful!!  Love it! :-D
There are only two things I am a little disappointed about, her eye-color isn't yellow at all, she has very special eyes and I was hoping to see this in the drawing, Amy has brown eyes with 1 pretty spot/patch of skyblue in the down corner... and she doesn't have mask... but still it's super beautiful!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Asira said:


> Oh wauw!! That's beatiful!!  Love it! :-D
> There are only two things I am a little disappointed about, her eye-color isn't yellow at all, she has very special eyes and I was hoping to see this in the drawing, Amy has brown eyes with 1 pretty spot/patch of skyblue in the down corner... and she doesn't have mask... but still it's super beautiful!!!



I think I can fix the eye easily but I'm not sure about the mask, I don't know what having a mask means on a betta  If you can let me know, I don't mind changing it for you.


----------



## Asira

Indigo Betta said:


> I think I can fix the eye easily but I'm not sure about the mask, I don't know what having a mask means on a betta  If you can let me know, I don't mind changing it for you.


Mask means that the color (iridescent) of the betta goes on on the head because of a 'spread' gene, no mask means the head has the 'under' bodycolor, which can be either dark (darkgrey/-brown or black) or cambodian (pink/white).
Amy has darkgrey, almost black 
But you don't need to change the mask thing, you can just do the eye-thing :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

is the eye ok now? I don't think I can change the mask I would have to redraw the whole picture. sorry about that


----------



## Asira

Thank you so much! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Louie*

Louie is done


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Milo*



Bailmint said:


> Could you do milo please?



Milo is done


----------



## cowboy

Great job with louie


----------



## Indigo Betta

cowboy said:


> Great job with louie



Thanks


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Sushi*



Corrinafishy said:


> Oh my gosh!! I love all of your drawings there amazing! If it wouldn't be to much trouble I would love it if you could draw sushi! I couldn't get the picture to upload but I can give you the link to the album. http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=10730 thanks!


Here's Sushi


----------



## Bailmint

I love him!! Thanks so much!


----------



## trilobite

Indigo Betta said:


> Louie is done


Omg thats so cute! Thank you so much :-D I love it, it looks just like him


----------



## Indigo Betta

glad you both like them


----------



## Indigo Betta

*the list now*
ismintis - Krusa
PeetaTheBetta-Peeta
charislynne-Q-Tip
Ickbeth - bubbles
Bettacrab-Sparky


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Krusa*

Krusa is done


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Peeta*

Peeta is done


----------



## ismintis

Indigo Betta said:


> Krusa is done


Thank you so so so much I love her!!! It's perfect :yourock:


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Q-Tip*

and Q-Tip is done too


----------



## Indigo Betta

ismintis said:


> Thank you so so so much I love her!!! It's perfect :yourock:



Thank you. I'm glad you like it

My list now
Ickbeth - Bubbles will be posted very soon
Bettacrab-Sparky waiting for a newer picture of him

*I've run out of fish to draw now so if anyone has any more requests please feel free to ask *


----------



## Haleigh

Indigo Betta said:


> *I've run out of fish to draw now so if anyone has any more requests please feel free to ask *


I've already gotten two, so please feel free to say NO! haha, if you don't mind though, I would love one of my new betta Remmy!



















I have more pictures in my photo album if you'd like another reference:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=11474


----------



## Indigo Betta

Haleigh said:


> I've already gotten two, so please feel free to say NO! haha, if you don't mind though, I would love one of my new betta Remmy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more pictures in my photo album if you'd like another reference:
> http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=11474



I'll love to draw him he's very pretty you can have as many drawings as you like I don't mind at all

My list now
Ickbeth - Bubbles will be posted very soon
Bettacrab-Sparky waiting for a newer picture of him
Haleigh-Remmy


----------



## Haleigh

Thank you! Also, if you could put "The Prince of Whales" for the caption, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Haleigh said:


> Thank you! Also, if you could put "The Prince of Whales" for the caption, I would appreciate it!


okay


----------



## Corrinafishy

Ahhh!!!! I love it!! thank you so much it's perfect. Sorry I couldn't reply faster, I've been on vacation and had no Internet. Also, would it be ok to use it as my avatar?


----------



## charislynne

you rock indigo betta!!! I loooove Q-Tip! Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Corrinafishy said:


> Ahhh!!!! I love it!! thank you so much it's perfect. Sorry I couldn't reply faster, I've been on vacation and had no Internet. Also, would it be ok to use it as my avatar?


Of course you can use it  I'm pleased you like it!



charislynne said:


> you rock indigo betta!!! I loooove Q-Tip! Absolutely amazing!!


Thanks, your nice comments are what make the work worth while :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Bubbles*

Here's Bubbles


----------



## Indigo Betta

*my fish*

I've also been doing my fish for a while so I might as well post them now 

heres 
Igneel, Ellis, and Akemi.

I'm working on Remmy now


----------



## Bettacrab

Here's sparky


----------



## Bettacrab

Also can you draw Leo he is green and red not blue... So replace the b,us with green,


----------



## Bettacrab

Another pic of leo


----------



## Bettacrab

Can you draw sapphire too?


----------



## Bettacrab

Her face is lack btw


----------



## Indigo Betta

okay I'll start coloring Sparky now and also add Leo and Sapphire to the list 

*My list now*
Bettacrab-Sparky 
Haleigh-Remmy
Bettacrab- Leo and Sapphire


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bettacrab said:


> Here's sparky


Sparky's colored up quite a bit by the looks of it, he's very pretty.


----------



## Bettacrab

Thanks


----------



## Asira

Would you mind making another drawing for me?  It's a betta I bred (Amy x Sheldon) and I'm keeping him :-D
His name is Sean, if he flares he has 180 degree spread, his eyes are really dark brown or black. (And no, he doesn't have a yellow spot on his head, it's the sun shining brightly on him.)


----------



## Indigo Betta

Asira said:


> Would you mind making another drawing for me?  It's a betta I bred (Amy x Sheldon) and I'm keeping him :-D
> His name is Sean, if he flares he has 180 degree spread, his eyes are really dark brown or black. (And no, he doesn't have a yellow spot on his head, it's the sun shining brightly on him.)


I'll add him to the list. Really nice fish :-D

*My list now*
Bettacrab-Sparky - working on him now!!!
Haleigh-Remmy
Bettacrab- Leo and Sapphire 
Asira - Sean


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Indigo Betta said:


> Peeta is done


Thanks sooo very much I love it!!! Sorry I couldn't reply earlier my computer was acting up.


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Sparky*

you're welcome Peeta

Heres Sparky


----------



## Bettacrab

Thanks so much. I may ask you to do another in a few months once he's done changed colors


----------



## mybabyjets

could you draw one of mine?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bettacrab said:


> Thanks so much. I may ask you to do another in a few months once he's done changed colors


OK feel free to do that 



mybabyjets said:


> could you draw one of mine?


Yes just post a picture and I'll put you on the list.


----------



## mybabyjets

[URL="







[/URL]
stripes


----------



## Indigo Betta

mybabyjets said:


> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> stripes


sure!*

My list now*
Haleigh-Remmy half way done
Bettacrab- Leo and Sapphire 
Asira - Sean
mybabyjets-stripes


----------



## mybabyjets

thank you very much


----------



## Indigo Betta

Heres Remmy







I found him quite hard because he's a Crowntail hope its all right.


----------



## mybabyjets

he looks great


----------



## Haleigh

Indigo, as always your drawings are beautiful! Thank you so much for drawing Remmy! I love it!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Thank you. I'm glad you like it:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Heres Leo







hope its okay.

btw this is my 1000th post


----------



## Bettacrab

Thanks Leo is gorgeous that's what he looks like. Awesome.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bettacrab said:


> Thanks Leo is gorgeous that's what he looks like. Awesome.


Glad You like it:-D I'm working on Sapphire and Sean now


----------



## PonyJumper101

oh! i would love my boy Fiji drawn if that's ok :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

PonyJumper101 said:


> oh! i would love my boy Fiji drawn if that's ok :-D


I'll love to draw him. is he a rosetail?


*My list now*
Bettacrab- Sapphire  working on her now
Asira - Sean  working on him now
mybabyjets-stripes 
PonyJumper-Fiji


----------



## PonyJumper101

he's a halfmoon with ALOT of finnage! when he flares his fins spread out. so i guess you could call him a rose tail lol!


----------



## Bettacrab

How's Safire doing


----------



## redthebetta

Is this still going on? If it is, please do Red. He is in my avatar. Tell me if you need more angles!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bettacrab said:


> How's Safire doing


I think I'm doing all right on her, I'll try and have her posted soon sorry for being slow.



redthebetta said:


> Is this still going on? If it is, please do Red. He is in my avatar. Tell me if you need more angles!


yes I'm still taking requests if you've got more angles of him they always help


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Please draw Breme!


----------



## Indigo Betta

LebronTheBetta said:


> Please draw Breme!
> 
> View attachment 188994
> 
> 
> View attachment 189002
> 
> 
> View attachment 189010


Sure! I'll love to draw Breme:-D

Bettacrab- Sapphire *still* working on her
Asira - Sean *still* working on him
mybabyjets-Stripes 
PonyJumper-Fiji 
redthebetta - Red
LebronTheBetta -Breme


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Sean he took me ages I found him very hard because he has so many colors on him.

*list*
Bettacrab- Sapphire *need her eye color*
mybabyjets-Stripes *need her eye color*
PonyJumper-Fiji 
redthebetta - Red *need his eye color*
LebronTheBetta -Breme


----------



## redthebetta

Red's eye color is kinda black.


----------



## redthebetta

Like Sean's.


----------



## mybabyjets

stripes is yellow and black and white...


----------



## Asira

Thank you! You did Sean's colors are exactly right! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Asira said:


> Thank you! You did Sean's colors are exactly right! :-D


Your welcome I'm glad its okay he took a while but I enjoyed drawing him:-D



Bettacrab said:


> Can you draw sapphire too?



Here she is hope you like:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

mybabyjets said:


> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> stripes


Here's stripes


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Fuji*

Fuji is done!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Red is done too!

Breme is on the way!


----------



## Loz

Awesome pics!! If you are drawing in pencil (I assume you are) grab a white pencil for some light highlights and they will really pop. I'm an artist.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Loz said:


> Awesome pics!! If you are drawing in pencil (I assume you are) grab a white pencil for some light highlights and they will really pop. I'm an artist.


Thanks I'm coloring it on photoshop and drawing in the details with pencil I'm really awful at using coloring pencils.. 

I'd love to see some of your art to see how you do it


----------



## Indigo Betta

umm just looked at reds album I didn't know he has so much blue so heres a edit hope its all right.


----------



## redthebetta

Indigo Betta said:


> umm just looked at reds album I didn't know he has so much blue so heres a edit hope its all right.


OMG! I love them!!


----------



## Loz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVWKECLQhNc

Try this video.. it might be helpful in showing you how to add shadows and highlights.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Loz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVWKECLQhNc
> 
> Try this video.. it might be helpful in showing you how to add shadows and highlights.



Thank you for the video


----------



## Bettacrab

Thanks she's soo pretty I hate to be a pain but I'm going to make you draw 4 more females, and 1 more male. I kow I must be so anoying. How many fish have u drawn so far of mine? But your work so pretty and unique. How do you draw them? Paint, pastels, ol pastels, crayons, markers, pens, colored pencils, online, digital?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bettacrab said:


> Thanks she's soo pretty I hate to be a pain but I'm going to make you draw 4 more females, and 1 more male. I kow I must be so anoying. How many fish have u drawn so far of mine? But your work so pretty and unique. How do you draw them? Paint, pastels, ol pastels, crayons, markers, pens, colored pencils, online, digital?



Your not annoying at all I like it when people request drawings from me and it will give me a chance to get some more practice I use a normal pencil for the lines and photoshop for the color
so far I think i've done 5 of your bettas and I'll be glad to do as many as you like just post pics when you want me to draw them.


----------



## Bailmint

Could you do my new fishy Igneel?


----------



## Bailmint

He's kind of an aqua/blue, and his tail goes from blue, to red, to black at the tip


----------



## Bailmint

Like thi, except you can't see the red DX


----------



## Bailmint

Sorry for the millions of my replies XD but I finally got a good picture


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bailmint said:


> Could you do my new fishy Igneel?



Yes I was hoping you would ask me to draw Igneel:wink:


----------



## Bailmint

Thanks


----------



## Indigo Betta

LebronTheBetta said:


> Please draw Breme!



Here's Breme sorry for the wait.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bailmint said:


> Could you do my new fishy Igneel?



Here he is!


----------



## Indigo Betta

I'm taking a break from drawing fish now I need to catch up on ponified bettas *so no more requests* *on this thread* *please*.

*Thank You for letting me draw all your lovely pets:-D*


----------



## Bailmint

Thank you! Igneel looks wonderful


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bailmint said:


> Thank you! Igneel looks wonderful


Your welcome he was fun to draw


----------



## Jdillio1988

Can you draw Hatori Hanzo? He is my Avatar!


----------

